# Changing Load to Loose on my TC Firehawk



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a trusty old .50 cal TC Firehawk that I have been shooting a couple years. It has the 209 adapter kit nipple. I shoot ML 209 caps, not the cci actual shotgun 209s. I have been doing ok with 3X30 grain pellets and a 250 grain TC-Shockwave bullet. It groups nice at about 100 yards ( I actually sighted it in at just short of 90). I had some rough luck hunting with it, missed a doe. I think I was underestimating the distance and the bullet dropped. I bought a range finder, so that will help but I still want to shoot farther. I was thinking if I start playing with it now maybe I can kick the velocity up a notch and gain some more range in time for ML camp. I was thinking I would go to 100 grains of loose powder, from the charts I've seen that is about the maximum velocity I can get. My question is, is that the way to go? what about 150 grains by way of three pellets? I don't shoot my ML as much as I'd like, so I am trying to skip some of the intermediate steps and head for a proven load.


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

I doubt that gun is designed for 150 grains, It should be stamped as a ".50 cal magnum" if it is. you should get plenty out of it though at 100 grains, I know my uncle still likes to show us up with his old knight shooting a 250 grain speer handgun bullet, and 110 grains of loose pyrodex. a bullet in the 250-300 class pushed by 100-110 (what your gun is most likely to be rated for, possibly 120) grains of loose powder will get you to 150 yards, just practice at those ACTUAL distances and leave a note on your range finder as it is hard to remember exact drop for a given distance when your under pressure. you could try two 50 grain pellets if your looking for a little easier setup, but we all shoot loose powder because it tends to be more consistent/accurate.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think going loose is a fine idea, not that hard at all. I'd look at 777 powder, more oomph than Pyrodex. 100 grains with a 250 grn SST would be a great place to start, & maybe stay. Your manual should list some max charge limits. I'd for sure be not over 120 loose.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

A buddy has one and it is only rated for 100 grains max. First time we shot his gun we were hitting a two inch door handle with patched round balls with 70 grains at 75 yards. I wouldn't push the limit on the max loads. Find what load works and learn to shoot at different distances. Shoot within the gun and shotter's capability.


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

working up a load for a front stuffer is a long and tedious process. trying to "skip a step" will only lead you right back to the starting line. not many can say they get enough range time, but thats what it takes to get the most from your boomstick.

by all means research componets for what your needs are. dump the pellets and use a loose powder. much more consistant results and fine tuning for loads is much better than fixed weight pellets.
do not push your guns max charge. pressures rise quickly with explosive powder. 777 is on the top of the fast burn powders. you don't get the over pressure warning signs you do with smokeless powder. remember its a pipe bomb in your hands. you don't want your face next to that breechplug when it goes pop! rarely will you get the best accuray from max charges anyway. bullet placement is what fills the freezer. you have a 100gn gun. don't expect to see a magnum guns' range return. you're only asking for trouble.
a 100gn charge will push a 250-300 grain slug to 150yrds. farely flat and absolutly pulvorise a deer at that range.
your allready using a bullet with a good b/c. try some loose 777 with several different sabots and powder weights to see which one provides the accuracy and the flatness your looking for.
consistancy in your cleaning, loading techniques, componets used, and shooting forum is key for good accuracy. work up a good accurate load within your rifles limits. an only by practicing alot, will you know what your rifle/load do at different ranges. we can make suggestions what to use, but ultimately each guns different, you have to do your own work. it takes time bro. good luck in the field


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am thinking about picking up some Blackhorn 209, everyone seems to love it. Maybe this week will be the first trip to the range for the season. 150 yards here I come.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam, before you buy B209 check the specifics required on their website. It sounds like B209 & your gun are not compatible. B209 has some special ignition requirements, 777 may be your best bet.


One other thing to consider is there may be some type of breech plug conversion for your gun that would make it compatible with 209. If you are close with the requirements you may also be O.K.. The main thing is a nice hot 209 shotgun primer, with the flash channeled right to the charge. I've mixed & matched BPs in my Knights to end up with a Lehigh Gen II BP optimized for B209.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sourdough, I am looking around and can't find if it's compatible or not... I went http://www.blackhorn209.com/compatibility/ and didn't find anything helpfull. Might it be to high pressure?


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

If you don't have the manual go to link below and down load it. It has a good section on loading and bullet configurations.

kbb3358

http://www.tcarms.com/assets/manuals/noncurrent/FireHawk_Manual.pdf


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I found the info I was looking for. I downloaded the Blackhorn 209 brochure. I was surprised to learn that it is the breech plug design that is the limiting factor. My adapted 209 "nilpple" is not totally enclosed, so it is not suitable for the bh209. I would think that it would have been just as easy for them to manufacture a nipple that was enclosed? Maybe they didn't know it would make a difference? I guess it's 777 or bust for me. Too bad, that BH209 stuff sounds awesome. Maybe I just need to get a new ML?


----------

